# Advanced Aquatic Kingdom



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone been into or had any experience with the store, Advanced Aquatic Kingdom, located on Leslie Road in Richmond. I drove by it today however did not have time to stop in. I did not even know it was there...and I cant say I have ever heard anyone on these forums talk about it. it is located near the corner of Leslie Road and Hazelbridge Way in Richmond.

Cheers All


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

They mainly sell fancy goldfish, koi, some discus from time to time and saltwater fish. Also in the dog grooming business.


----------

